# FREAKY PHANTOM FRIDAY



## OZ1972 (May 1, 2020)

Beautiful friday here in Dayton Ohio,  took advantage of the day , this freaky phantom Friday , love these old phantoms , all serviced & ready for the season , hope you guys enjoy looking at them as much as I do , love the patina , good day all !


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 1, 2020)

Heres 2 of mine as well 
Enjoy the weekend everyone 
Bob


----------



## Rollo (May 1, 2020)

...  Rode my two today as well ...


----------



## cyclingday (May 1, 2020)

I just got mine all serviced and ready to ride.














TGIFPF!


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 1, 2020)

BFG Badged ... very nice my friend and luv the green
Bob


----------



## OZ1972 (May 1, 2020)

Very cool phantoms thanks so much for sharing guys , hope everyone has a great ride this weekend !!!!!!


----------



## 1817cent (May 1, 2020)

I took my red one out for a 10 mile loop today.  No wind or rain!!


----------



## mrg (May 1, 2020)

Thought I’d take this 55 Phantom out a bit before putting it in the For Sale section.


----------



## crazyhawk (May 2, 2020)

Spring is here! It's greening up.


----------



## OZ1972 (May 2, 2020)

Cool green phantom crazyhawk !!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 2, 2020)

OZ1972 said:


> Beautiful friday here in Dayton Ohio,  took advantage of the day , this freaky phantom Friday , love these old phantoms , all serviced & ready for the season , hope you guys enjoy looking at them as much as I do , love the patina , good day all !
> 
> View attachment 1185236
> 
> ...



Love the look of a complete, original, patina’d Phantom.


----------



## B607 (May 3, 2020)

Restored 1952.  Ready for a new owner to ride.  Gary


----------



## TwoSchwinns (May 4, 2020)

1955


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 12, 2020)

52


----------



## Cooper S. (May 12, 2020)

Mines always ready to ride


----------



## blincoe (May 12, 2020)




----------



## OZ1972 (May 13, 2020)

Cool bikes & pictures guys , thanks for sharing , lets try to keep this thread going !!!!!!


----------



## Spooky7640 (May 13, 2020)

Here’s my original paint. Took it around the block today.


----------



## schwinnderella (May 13, 2020)

Red BFG Phantom 56 I think


----------



## OZ1972 (May 14, 2020)

Sweet phantoms guys !!!!!!


----------



## old hotrod (May 15, 2020)

Here is my 55...

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2iPjaiZ


----------



## sworley (May 15, 2020)

Here's my '54. Not the best pic but you get the gist. I've got some new brown Felt Quick Bricks coming for it and hope to give it a little more love yet. I went through it this spring but would like to maybe get the horn and headlight working, too.


----------



## Driftpr (May 15, 2020)

*A little something of mines...














*


----------



## cyclingday (May 15, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 15, 2020)

*1941 Schwinn Phantom *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 15, 2020)




----------



## OZ1972 (May 15, 2020)

More great phantoms , i love seeing great bikes like these , thanks for sharing these beautiful pieces of bicycle Americana , lets keep it going guys !!!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (May 15, 2020)

Another one of my " CRUSTY PHANTOMS" 1950 red phantom , completely serviced & rides great , i may be crazy but i love these old bikes when they are nice & crusty


----------



## OZ1972 (May 29, 2020)

Got the old 1950 red phantom out for a cruise this evening , a kid carved his name in the seat Daniel William LOL , i bet his dad liked that LOL , thanks for looking !!!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (May 29, 2020)

Another one of my favorite old phantom riders , got this one at Portland , Indiana bike swap meet a few years back , 53 kinda crusty but cool , thanks for looking !!!!


----------



## mrg (May 29, 2020)

Last pics Of this 55 before it moved on to new owner!


----------



## OZ1972 (May 30, 2020)

Nice looking old 55 !!!!!


----------



## Durfmeyer (May 31, 2020)

I just recently came across this site. Here is my phantom. It’s kinda crusty but really love it.


----------



## REC (May 31, 2020)

While I have an Anniversary Black Phantom, this one is a real deal '56 Red Phantom. It was picked up from a guy in north Florida where it was a man cave decoration for quite a while after being refurbished about ten or so years prior to coming to the south end of the state to retire. It rides pretty good and doesn't seem to have any issues overall.



I like the look of it better than the '95 Anniversary Model below:



REC


----------



## OZ1972 (May 31, 2020)

Sweet bikes guys  , thanks for sharing !


----------



## mwolfsheimer (Jun 9, 2020)

My ground up resto of this '52 Red Phantom


----------



## HARPO (Jun 13, 2021)

100th Year Anniversary Phantom...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2021)

HARPO said:


> 100th Year Anniversary Phantom...
> 
> View attachment 1429069



You must live in a way different time zone than the rest of us. I call today Sunday!


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 13, 2021)

Schwinn Phantom with a Ricks Headbadge


----------



## Jon Olson (Jun 13, 2021)

1950 half old half new, all a great ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2021)

Evidently some parents failed at teaching their children the days of the week!


Driftpr said:


> View attachment 1429443
> 
> View attachment 1429445
> 
> ...


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 13, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Evidently some parents failed at teaching their children the days of the week!




I see absolutely nothing stipulating that this thread is a post only on Friday thread. Nothing! The OP must have been having a good day after he serviced his Phantoms and then he started the thread.  😉 

*Beautiful friday here in Dayton Ohio, took advantage of the day , this freaky phantom Friday , love these old phantoms , all serviced & ready for the season , hope you guys enjoy looking at them as much as I do , love the patina , good day all !*


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I see absolutely nothing stipulating that this thread is a post only on Friday thread. Nothing! The OP must have been having a good day after he serviced his Phantoms and then he started the thread.  😉
> 
> *Beautiful friday here in Dayton Ohio, took advantage of the day , this freaky phantom Friday , love these old phantoms , all serviced & ready for the season , hope you guys enjoy looking at them as much as I do , love the patina , good day all !*



Well then let the festivities begin!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 14, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> You must live in a way different time zone than the rest of us. I call today Sunday!




When you're retired, you can call any day of the week Sunday...or Friday...etc... 🤪


----------

